
Development of Sports Team Management Apps: Essential and Extra Features - ped4enko
http://gbksoft.com/blog/development-of-sports-team-management-apps-essential-and-extra-features/?utm_source=cmsharing&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=post_link
======
ped4enko
Here's some extra food for thought on this topic.
[https://goo.gl/6vPX6V](https://goo.gl/6vPX6V) A list of special features for
team management apps.

